# Yes John Q. Public, Police do help people...



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Milford, MA Police


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

The golf shirt looks ridiculous.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> The golf shirt looks ridiculous.


He thinks it makes him look bigger than a regular uniform blouse.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

he looks pretty good to me


----------



## FN01MA (Jan 26, 2008)

Me Too


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

I like the uniform.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Glad to see he was there to help. Just wondering if there was any "police work" done on that ride along to go along with the medical work?


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Very professional glad to see he as a police officer got involved. All too often I see officers picking their nose not knowing what to do or not wanting to do anything affraid of getting their hands dirty.


----------



## xxafspxx (Apr 3, 2007)

Good job for him! Congrats


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Did anyone notice that an Asst. Chief Court Officer was there.....Did he jog down the street to goto the call....?


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Foxy85 said:


> Did anyone notice that an Asst. Chief Court Officer was there.....Did he jog down the street to goto the call....?


I did notice. I was wondering too, but I'm not overly concerned about it. It was nice of him to assist.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

I also noticed the white shirted officer. Is there a courthouse in Milford?

Do all of you guys go on medical runs? We don't do anything like that out here. We couldn't even if we wanted to, we're too busy going to crime stuff.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

The Courthouse is right up the street, maybe 150 -200 yards....He may have been on his lunch break....


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

I give all the blue shirt and white shirts big credit, they do handle medical emergencies very well. I've seen them in action. Some places never send the police on a medical call (unless its a Code, or other), other towns always send the police on a medical call. It depends on who is the 1st responding agency.


----------



## fedlawman18 (Jan 5, 2003)

I like the golf shirts and I like the reflective lettering on the back. They are more functional, easier to launder, more confortable.

Leave it to cops to cut eachother off at the knees and make fun a guy for keeping in shape. Do you want him coming to help you out, or the guy who is dusting donut crumbs of his shirt huffing and puffing just trying to pry his ass out of the cruiser?

Gee god forbbid anyone in the northeast think outside the box, use a little fore thought and do something untraditional. Many departments in other parts of the country are going to golf shirts. I'd rather that then what we have now.


----------



## Tango (Nov 28, 2004)

LA Copper said:


> I also noticed the white shirted officer. Is there a courthouse in Milford?
> 
> Do all of you guys go on medical runs? We don't do anything like that out here. We couldn't even if we wanted to, we're too busy going to crime stuff.


Officer Tusino is also an actively working paramedic (side job)


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Tango said:


> Officer Tusino is also an actively working paramedic (side job)


That's cool, more power to him!


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

I agree with the girls, nice uniform.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

LA Copper said:


> I also noticed the white shirted officer. Is there a courthouse in Milford?
> 
> Do all of you guys go on medical runs? We don't do anything like that out here. We couldn't even if we wanted to, we're too busy going to crime stuff.


You guys have too much to do with fighting crime in LA LA land. They couldn't possibly think the LA PD could respond to medicals. Actually in Mass some communities Pd's respond and some don't, like larger cities.

Hows Chief Bratton treating you guys???


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Irish Wampanoag said:


> You guys have too much to do with fighting crime in LA LA land. They couldn't possibly think the LA PD could respond to medicals. Actually in Mass some communities Pd's respond and some don't, like larger cities.
> 
> Hows Chief Bratton treating you guys???


Actually, on some shooting calls with hits, the paramedics (in Los Angeles it's the Fire Department) sometimes arrive before we do. So you're correct, we we're not expected to respond to medical runs.

Depends on who you ask about Bratton. He certainly ticked off a LOT of folks with his public comments to the media the day after the May 1 incident, last year. Overall, I still think he's a really good chief, although I agree with most of our other folks that he overstepped his bounds with his comments last year. However, that one incident doesn't ruin his whole tenure as far as I'm concerned.


----------

